# PPI 5.2 component speakers - anyone have any info?



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

When I got my JL subs today, I ended up with some other stuff in a package deal that included a set of PPI 5.2 components. I've never heard of them, but the guy told me he bought them in the mid / late 90's. The mids have carbon fiber cones and the tweeters are titanium. I've never heard of these and was wondering if I could get some feedback on whether or not they are any good? They are new and if decent I'm sure I'll eventually find something to put them in. Thanks!


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Those are from the late 90's an early 2000's. They were a part of the PPI line which replaced the Sonoma line. When these were produced PPI had two lines: 1) PowerClass which was their premium line and 2) PPI line which was their budget offering. They were well made, but at a more realistic price point.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the info. They seem decent, but nothing special. I might use them inside my travel trailer.


----------



## 6262ms3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh wow that takes me back. I had a pair of the 6.5" co-ax version in my Chevy S-10 in the late 90's, they later went in a friend's boat when I upgraded. I was a teenager trying to learn sq (I really didn't know what to listen for yet), but from what I recall they were a noticeable step above your typical Alpine/Pioneer/etc budget co-ax, with reasonable midbass. "Decent but nothing special" seems about right.


----------

